# gas thief brakes gas lid...help



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Someone tried to steal my gas at work, pryed the lid open and broke the clip inside, now my gas lid wont stay shut!! anyone know how or where I can get this fixed??
thanks


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

you can try these sites, www.nissanautoparts.com & www.nissan-auto-parts-dealer.com/factory.htm


----------

